# Dear Google, please give us the option to exclude machine-translated pages



## nickel (Jul 25, 2010)

Dear Google

Most of us agree that Google translation is a good thing. Machine translation has often provided a quick solution to a translation problem at the level where a little is better than nothing at all. This is fine as long as one realises the inadequacies of machine translation and the fact that any machine-translated page can give a general idea of the content of the original as well as a total misconception of it to the ignoramus who is not attuned to such modern developments. Machine translation will improve, even though it may always be trusted to provide a good laugh along with the quick and dirty solution — so can many living and breathing human translators, after all.

However, there must be a way that your search engines can tell which web pages are the result of machine translation. Even the observant user will often be able to tell from e.g. the “\el\” segment in the URL of a page that has been machine-translated into Greek. Or the people who lay down the rules must establish a protocol, even, say, a symbol embedded in each web page, which will tell the search engines that this or that is a machine-translated page. And then the engines should give their users the option to exclude machine-translated pages from their searches.

If this option is not provided to us very soon, please be advised that, whenever I look for a Greek phrase and the brainless WorldLingo translation comes up at the top of the findings giving false temporary hope, followed by a multitude of other web pages that somehow all manage to have a completely wrong idea of my language, I, and, I’m sure, many other users, will be appealing to higher powers that fire and brimstone shall be rained upon you and the likes of WorldLingo. We are not asking for this idiocy to stop — but we must be given a choice.

A living and breathing human translator


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Hear, hear! 
to avoid using +1.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

Να μην φτιάχνω τώρα άλλο νήμα...:

*
Google Kills Wave, Its Collaboration Tool*
The NY Times, 6/8/2010

By CLAIRE CAIN MILLER

Google Wave was one of Google’s most prominent new services. Now it is one of its most prominent flops.

On Wednesday, Google said that it would stop developing Wave as a standalone product and that the Web site could be shuttered by the end of the year. The technology will remain available if people want to develop new tools with it.

Despite having “numerous loyal fans, Wave has not seen the user adoption we would have liked,” Urs Hölzle, senior vice president of operations at Google, wrote in a company blog post.

Wave, which was introduced to much hype at a conference for Google software developers in 2009, was conceived of as a collaboration tool housed in a Web browser. People could use the application to chat, edit documents, videos and photos, and play games together.

But Wave had so many different features that it confused many users, who never figured out how it worked. Wave also has several competitors, ranging from Salesforce’s Chatter to Jive.

One of Wave’s major ideas — that the browser is replacing the desktop computer as the center of people’s computing lives — lives on at Google and is the central tenet of its Web-based Chrome operating system.

Wave was also about interacting with people online, which continues to interest Google as well, as it ventures into social networking, most recently with its acquisition of Slide, the social apps maker.​
Κρίμα, c.;)!


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Στο πλαίσιο τού «να μη φτιάχνω τώρα άλλο νήμα» (και σου λέει μετά «Έχουσι γνώσιν οι φύλακες» — τέτοια γνώση να τη βράσω), γράφει σήμερα ο Δημήτρης Ψυχογιός στο Βήμα τα παράπονά του από την Google:

*Η Google μας περιφρονεί*
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Κ. ΨΥΧΟΓΙΟΣ | Σάββατο 21 Αυγούστου 2010

Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα που έχουμε με την Google ως έλληνες χρήστες των υπηρεσιών της είναι άραγε η προστασία της ιδιωτικότητάς μας- ή μήπως η βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει; Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή αγορά για τη μεγάλη εταιρεία και επιπλέον έχει ιδιαίτερο αλφάβητο, που δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς άλλος, για τούτο συμβαίνουν πράγματα σε μας που μάλλον δεν συμβαίνουν σε άλλες χώρες.

Ηταν αστείο, για παράδειγμα, να διαβάζεις επί μήνες στην ελληνική ιστοσελίδα της Google τη φράση «Αναζήτηση Ρυθμίσεων», που στην αρχή δεν την καταλάβαινα- τι ρυθμίσεις να αναζητήσω; Αλλά ήταν απλώς γκουγκλική μετάφραση του όρου Search Settings της αγγλικής έκδοσης και σήμαινε, βέβαια, «Ρυθμίσεις Αναζήτησης». Μήνες εμφανιζόταν αυτή η «Αναζήτηση Ρυθμίσεων», κάποια στιγμή έφυγε (άλλαξε η εμφάνιση της σελίδας, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν ποτέ το λάθος τους), αλλά εξακολουθώ πάντα να βλέπω σε περιπτώσεις δικής της αυτοδιαφήμισης να προβάλλει η φράση «Ποιος εφηύρε το τάβλι; Βρείτε στην Google την απάντηση». Γενικά τα ελληνικά των κειμένων της είναι ομογενούς τρίτης-τέταρτης γενιάς.

Σχετικά με τους Google maps μήπως πρέπει κάποια αρχή να της επιβάλει να γράφει σωστά τα ονόματα των δρόμων; Οσοι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τους χάρτες της γνωρίζουν ότι είναι γεμάτοι λάθη. Δεν θα πρέπει η ίδια αρχή να της επιβάλει να έχει και αρίθμηση σε όλες τις οδούς; Η Google κερδίζει χρήματα από τους χάρτες, δεν πρέπει να σέβεται κάποιους κανόνες;

Τελευταία συμβαίνει κάτι ακόμη χειρότερο: στα αποτελέσματα των αναζητήσεων εμφανίζονται εκατοντάδες σελίδες που έχουν, υποτίθεται, αυτά που ζητάς, αλλά όταν κάνεις κλικ έρχονται διαφημίσεις. Κάποιοι επιτήδειοι δημιουργούν χιλιάδες σελίδες με τυχαίες λέξεις και φράσεις που τις έχουν ψαρέψει από πραγματικές σελίδες, τις πασάρουν στην Google και αυτή τις περιλαμβάνει στα αποτελέσματά της- αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στα ελληνικά, στις αναζητήσεις στο λατινικό αλφάβητο ποτέ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το φαινόμενο, που ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύει την αναζήτηση. Σαν περιφρόνηση προς την ελληνόφωνη πελατεία της φέρνει και αυτό.

Τελευταίο, κάτι που ενδιαφέρει τον κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου: τα χρήματα που καταβάλλει η εταιρεία για τις GoogleΑds κατατίθενται σε κάποιον λογαριασμό, χωρίς άλλα παραστατικά, ΦΠΑ και άλλες μικρότητες, και εναπόκειται στον φορολογικό πατριωτισμό του αμειβόμενου το αν θα τα δηλώσει ή όχι. Μήπως και εδώ απαιτούνται κάποιοι κανόνες;​
Άντε να δούμε τι θα πληρώνουν τα φόρουμ όταν θα φορολογούνται τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα...


----------

